# Inexpensive decent 2bd II resort



## CaliDave (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm possibly looking for a resort that will trade with II..  I am looking to trade into the Royals in Cancun. I need a 2bd and will mostly be traveling early summer. 

Any Ideas for cheap purchase price.. say under $3K and MF's under $600?


----------



## chellej (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Dave

I send you an email


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Me too?*

ChelleJ.

I'd love an email also!

Thanks, Babs


----------



## Avery (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't know how often you're planning to use this other ts, but if it's just to get into the Royals, we have rented at the Royals twice for $700 to $1000 for a 2bedroom. ISCO often runs discount promotions and used to have "friend of an owner" rates that were pretty good.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the emails.. and the rental idea.. I will check it out

Dave


----------



## Dani (Jul 8, 2005)

Dave,

  Have you looked at the very first II trade test that we conducted here on TUG?  It should provide you with some very good ideas.  Just in case...I'm sending you a note.

For those who do not know, a link to this test can be found from a STicky post at the top of the Sightings board.


----------



## Steve (Jul 8, 2005)

*Foxrun*

Hi Dave,

Foxrun in Lake Lure, North Carolina is exactly what you are looking for.  It's easy to buy a summer week there for around $2000, the maintenance fees are $490, and it will trade into the Royals with ease.

Clark Kessel at Redden Realty has a great selection of available weeks, and he is excellent to work with.  He can be reached at 828-625-8115 or 800-693-4926.

Steve


----------



## Kal (Jul 9, 2005)

Dave - Take a look at purchasing one of the non-Cancun Royals Resorts such as the Pelican Resort in St. Maarten.  Ownership there would offer "internal" priority trading into the Royals Cancun resort.  You can probably pickup and owner resale within your price range and the MF would also be consistent with your target number.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've owned Monarch Grand for years. They have nice resorts in the SoCal area. The developer charges an arm and a leg but they can be had on ebay for 10% or less of developer. They trade well in II. 

PS Read my advice article before buying as there are several oddities about MGV. 

PSS  Alway reserve a 2 bd to exchange but if you're using it yourself be carefull of the 2 bd as many have NO  view at all , were all the 1 bd have a ocean view.

Good Luck


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 15, 2005)

*i dont understand fox run*

Hi Dave,

Foxrun in Lake Lure, North Carolina is exactly what you are looking for. It's easy to buy a summer week there for around $2000, the maintenance fees are $490, and it will trade into the Royals with ease.

Clark Kessel at Redden Realty has a great selection of available weeks, and he is excellent to work with. He can be reached at 828-625-8115 or 800-693-4926.


I have heard this many times and have seen the trade test. but why is foxrun such a strong trader. who would want to go there and why ?


----------



## M&M (Jul 16, 2005)

*Royal Mayan*

Dave,
You could always buy a RM resale for between $2500-$3500 the maint fees are a little higher but then you wouldn't need to pay the exchange fee. I have seen weeks 23, 24 in that price range.

Mike


----------



## jjking42 (Jul 16, 2005)

dave there are sea lice in cancun in early summer April to June.


----------



## lweverett (Jul 16, 2005)

As I understand it, the Royals internal exchange program only matches exact exchanges.  In other words you have to be requesting a unit that someone wants to exchange for your unit.  I think the Royal owners have said that this seldom works.


----------



## Steve (Jul 16, 2005)

*RE:  Foxrun*

My guess is the major reason II values Foxrun so highly is that II has very few resorts in the North Carolina mountains.  Of the resorts they do have, most (including Foxrun) began as RCI resorts and have since become dual affiliated.  When resorts become dual affilated, typically the vast majority of owners stay with the original exchange company.  As a result the new company, which is mostly II in North Carolina, gets few deposits.  

At the same time, II has a huge membership base in Florida.  Lots of people in Florida (and other states, too) like to vacation in the mountains.  North Carolina has the closest mountains to Florida.  This creates a large demand, but II has a very limited supply.  It therefore follows that Foxrun has pretty good trade power.

Also, having been to Foxrun, I have to say that the area is absolutely gorgeous and the resort is very nice.  It's a place worth visiting...even though it is a bit isolated.

Steve


----------



## elaine (Jul 16, 2005)

yes, lake lure is VERY popular with Fla.---it is the closest place to try to escape the heat.


----------

